# Farmall super m carb problems.



## real8deal (Dec 26, 2014)

Well my grandpa gave me his super m i have got it running but im guessing it has a problem with the float. i just go down the road it starts putting then just dies? but once in awhile i start it fuel comes out the bottom of the bowl. and when it dies? Also i just rebuilt the carb on it new jets the old one was sticking. and i believe its doing that again?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Those old carbs had brass floats,and they would get pinholes,and sink. That sounds like what yours is doing.
Remove the float,and shake it.if it makes sound,it's leaking,and will need to be replaced.


----------



## real8deal (Dec 26, 2014)

Well i got this fixed we had to keep the carb on and screw the drain plug off when we put it back together the float will be in the wrong spot took a flat head moved it back where it supposed to be. but now it is running to rich do u know the specs on the carb prob. or like a way to adjust this carb screws right?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

With out seeing the carb,and not having a book,it's difficult,but here goes.
Start with both screws out 1 turn. Warm up the engine,let it idle, and SLOWLY turn the idle mixture screw IN,1/4 turn at a time,until it stumbles.Note the position,and turn it out,until it smooths out,then more,until it stumbles,again.turn it IN,about halfway between the positions.
On high speed needle screw,run engine at full throttle,and do the same.


----------



## real8deal (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks man thankyou again. but there were 3 screws. so i did the same with each one but the middle is how rough it runs so i just kept it in the middle and its running smoother than ever! thanks again.


----------

